# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد! آری یا نه!؟

## GUST

سلام بچه ها 
این نمرات نهایی منه
دینی : 16.75
زبان فارسی : 17.75
ادبیات :18.25
عربی :20
زبان : 19.5
فیزیک : 17
شیمی : 18.25
جبر : 15.5 
هندسه: 17.25
حسابان :18.5
معدل کتبی : 17.80
 من به هر قیمتی که شده میخوام وارد دانشگاه فردوسی  مهندسی عمران بشم!  :Yahoo (21): دیپلم تجربی لازمه یانه !؟ 
برای هدفم هر کاری میکنم! بگید دوستان لطفا!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

نه مگه اسکی شدی.....اختصاصی ها تو کنکور 50 بزنی قبولی...برو نگاه کارنامه ها کن ...معدل بالای 15 تو ریاضی واسه سه رقمی کافیه  ..سال دیگه هم حداکثر تاثیر میشه 30...ولی به احتمال 90% همون 25%

----------


## GUST

> نه مگه اسکی شدی.....


من به هر قیمتی شده فردوسی میخوام!

----------


## Mr Sky

> من به هر قیمتی شده فردوسی میخوام!


من خودم معدلم 17.10 هست البته حسابان مریض شدم 10 آوردم"بقیه بالای 18..ولی مطمئن هستم برق اصفهان قبولم... 
کافیه اختصاصی ها رو بالای 40 بزنم

----------


## khaan

نه زیاد لازم نیست
مخصوصا که رشتتون هم ریاضیه و قبول شدن در کنکور براتون راحت تره

----------


## M.M.B

داداش معدلت اوکیه برو واسه کنکور.

----------

